# Waste of leaf



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

So I had these 2 sitting for a while (got em with a couple desk-top humi's I bought) and I thought I'd enjoy one and give one to my father-in-law. They hit the pavement pretty quick, luckily I had brought a couple of cheapo bundle sticks too so the afternoon was not lost.







I figured these guys werent worth the 10 to 12 bucks I see em charging for em but man, I didn't think they would be throw out bad. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I have had a stale dry Red Dot before and I didn't even get that far with it. But that one did not come out of a humi- Nice try!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

3rd red dot Cohiba thread in a matter of weeks... ound:

waiting for people that dislike them to square off with their defenders in 3....2....1.....



PS: I feel bad for your driveway, throw some used motor oil on it to make it look more respectable.... (I kid, I kid)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's such a shame. Unfortunately we all run across bad sticks time to time, just hurts more when you pay more for them. At least you were able to have a good afternoon with your father-in-law


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Every Red Dot I have had has had some issue with it, it's a shame they can't live up to the name.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Should have sent them to me..6 month"s in my humi might have changed there attitude......waste of good money if ya ask me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

They are not to my liking,but I hope issue(s) were not caused by improper storage or resting. I have given every effort to like them, they smoked well, just did not fit my mostly Nicaraguan full body/strength profile for a smoke.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> They are not to my liking,but I hope issue(s) were not caused by improper storage or resting. I have given every effort to like them, they smoked well, just did not fit my mostly Nicaraguan full body/strength profile for a smoke.


No burn issues, they were smoking just fine. I just thought they tasted bland, very bland. And Robbie, I had to try em, but next time I end up with some they are all yours man.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> No burn issues, they were smoking just fine. I just thought they tasted bland, very bland. And Robbie, I had to try em, but next time I end up with some they are all yours man.


You got a deal.....Palmer Mass.


----------

